# Kentucky



## Moon Calf (Oct 30, 2009)

Are there any support groups in Kentucky?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

not to my knowledge, there are quite a few people from kentucky here though.


----------



## Moon Calf (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd to start one, but I don't know where to, uh, start.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Moon Calf said:


> I'd to start one, but I don't know where to, uh, start.


Here's a link to support groups in Kentucky! 

http://depression-anxiety.meetup.com/cities/us/ky/


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

most of those are depression groups, I know social anxiety and depression can be related but they are not the same thing, while I have a fear of people I'm not exactly depressed, good info for those who are depressed though, its just not the definite criteria for a social anxiety group.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> most of those are depression groups, I know social anxiety and depression can be related but they are not the same thing, while I have a fear of people I'm not exactly depressed, good info for those who are depressed though, its just not the definite criteria for a social anxiety group.


Yeah your right, I'm just trying to help moon calf.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

I know for a fact there aren't any support groups in Kentucky but I wish there was. I had to move 1725 miles away to find a support group and that didn't work out so well. So, now I feel like such an idiot but I did extensive reseach on S.A.I. before I moved to PHX. I'll be so glad to move back to "The South". Everytime I speak people ask me where I'm from ... which just makes my SA worse.


----------

